# rv vehicle batteries



## delboy57 (May 1, 2005)

hi all, a couple of weeks ago i searched for and found a thread for vehicle batteries on an rv. the author was having problems sourcing the batteries with the special flush type built in tapped lugs on the front of the batteries which the batt leads are actually bolted into the battery with. as usual i cant find this thread now but i have sourced these batteries (my originals were "delphi" ie ac delco, and they've stopped making them), i've got numax 70ah ones with the specific lugs described and i got them from tayna electrical supplies in colwyn bay (http://www.tayna.co.uk/). they cost me £143 including p&p. for two and a three year guarantee, cheers, derek


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

delboy57 said:


> hi all, a couple of weeks ago i searched for and found a thread for vehicle batteries on an rv. the author was having problems sourcing the batteries with the special flush type built in tapped lugs on the front of the batteries which the batt leads are actually bolted into the battery with. as usual i cant find this thread now but i have sourced these batteries (my originals were "delphi" ie ac delco, and they've stopped making them), i've got numax 70ah ones with the specific lugs described and i got them from tayna electrical supplies in colwyn bay (http://www.tayna.co.uk/). they cost me £143 including p&p. for two and a three year guarantee, cheers, derek


Batteries just


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Derek
I recently bought two new starter batteries, they are the commonly found top posted type rather than the Delpi batteries (way to hard to source mate...)
I did as Frank suggested and went to my local car shop and got new terminals however the wire termination is way to small for the cabling on our RV. From memory I think the terminal wire size was about 10mm and our cabling was 18mm, so we had to source some from an RV shop.

I hope this helps

Keith


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I put the Numax 113ah batteries in my Euramobil, they are awesome... well recommended.


----------

